# Prüfen, ob Fenster schon offen ist



## Robin (31. August 2001)

Hi

ich habe ein Problem.
Und zwar öffne ich ein ein Fenster mit Hilfe von JavaScript. Dies ist mein Befehl:

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
function open_window(url,name,features)
{
 window.open(url,name, features);
}
open_window('interface_buddyliste.php3','Buddyliste','scrollbars=yes,width=250,height=400');
</script>

Das funktioniert auch alles ohne Probleme. Wenn ich nun die Seite reloade und das geöffnete Fenster ist immer noch offen, so soll er das geöffnete Fenster nicht reloaden. Weiß jemand von euch wie der Befehl heißt ?

Gruß Robin 
:smoke:


----------



## BigAthlon (31. August 2001)

Hi, ich weiß nicht, ob dir das was hilft. Bei Selfhtml habe ich das gefunden...

<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
var InfoWin = window.open("datei2.htm", "Zweitfenster");
function CheckOpen()
{
 if(InfoWin.closed == true) alert("Fenster wurde geschlossen");
 else alert("Fenster noch offen");
}
</script>
</head><body>
<a href="javascript:CheckOpen()">Fenster zu?</a>
</body></html>

Vieleicht hilfts ja.


----------

